# SA Cam Girl?



## LostinReverie

Not sure where to put this, but this seemed close enough. 

So I was approved to be a cam girl on a site. I figure it will definitely help with exposure by interacting with other people in the safety of my own home. I'm pretty much clueless on what do to though, so I'll be doing some research before actually beginning this endeavor. 

Anybody have any experience with this (on either side)? What are guys looking for? What do they typically do? Morals aside, if this works out I think it'd be a good way to make some extra money while still maintaining my virgin status.



If you don't approve, you are free to post your opinion as well.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Hmmm. I don't know. It sounds like it could be potentially traumatic for you. But I've never done any of that stuff. I don't really have a completely clear knowledge of what a "cam girl" is or does. But if it's what I think it might be, you will almost certainly come across some really scary people. And I say that as a guy who is pretty open minded. It's the kind of thing I'm OK with but I wouldn't want someone I care about doing it.

I guess I would ask...

1. Will you get paid?

2. If so, do you actually NEED the money?

3. Do you have anything planned for what you will do if you encounter a super crazy stalker or something?


----------



## Aribeth

virgin camgirl? what?


----------



## LostinReverie

Aribeth said:


> virgin camgirl? what?


Well, it's virtual, so possible, no? :grin2:


----------



## andretti

cam girls . is there really a huge market for that? thats interesting to me , that people are willing to pay for that. I see no problems with it if you able to get paid off that. i wouldnt know what they do though. i dont see how that would help someone with sa tho. 

i like to see girls getting smashed , girls by themselves doesnt do anything for me.


----------



## LostinReverie

WillYouStopDave said:


> Hmmm. I don't know. It sounds like it could be potentially traumatic for you. But I've never done any of that stuff. I don't really have a completely clear knowledge of what a "cam girl" is or does. But if it's what I think it might be, you will almost certainly come across some really scary people. And I say that as a guy who is pretty open minded. It's the kind of thing I'm OK with but I wouldn't want someone I care about doing it.
> 
> I guess I would ask...
> 
> 1. Will you get paid?
> 
> 2. If so, do you actually NEED the money?
> 
> 3. Do you have anything planned for what you will do if you encounter a super crazy stalker or something?


1. Yes, if I can get the "customers", they will pay me

2. Yes, I have a lot of student loan debt that needs to be taken care of.

3. The odds of that happening are pretty slim. I'm operating through a company, so he would have to be a pretty good hacker to get my information in order to stalk me. However, if he wants to stalk me online and pay me, then that would be awesome.


----------



## Amphoteric

I believe @Haillzz91 has some experience in this too. You could try contacting her.


----------



## SplendidBob

I wouldn't underestimate the potential for individuals being able to obtain your rl identity. That would be my primary concern.


----------



## LostinReverie

andretti said:


> cam girls . is there really a huge market for that? thats interesting to me , that people are willing to pay for that. I see no problems with it if you able to get paid off that. i wouldnt know what they do though. i dont see how that would help someone with sa tho.
> 
> i like to see girls getting smashed , girls by themselves doesnt do anything for me.


Yeah, I'm not sure either how much I will be able to make. It will be just me. From what I know, they basically just ask me to do what they want to see. It's a performance, like being a stripper, but also one on one attention for people who are lonely.


----------



## LostinReverie

splendidbob said:


> I wouldn't underestimate the potential for individuals being able to obtain your rl identity. That would be my primary concern.


Possibly, but I'm pretty much a hermit. Even if they knew my name, they'd never see me


----------



## tehuti88

The Sound of Silence said:


> So I was approved to be a cam girl on a site. I figure it will definitely help with exposure by interacting with other people in the safety of my own home. I'm pretty much clueless on what do to though, so I'll be doing some research before actually beginning this endeavor.


You applied to be a cam girl _before_ researching what exactly it involves...? :um


----------



## Erroll

Whether it is OK or not depends totally on you. Other people's opinions are not meaningful.

How would you feel about people recording you and putting your sessions online? Once it's there, it can stay forever and be copied and you don't know who will look at it in the future, or who will copy or download it. Is it OK with you that grandma or Uncle Bill finds you there? What if someone who knows you recognizes you and tries blackmail or something? On the other hand, youth and beauty are valued by our culture and maybe you can be popular with the clientèle. 

You have thought well about how this can help you. You must think equally as hard on how this can hurt you.


----------



## LostinReverie

tehuti88 said:


> You applied to be a cam girl _before_ researching what exactly it involves...? :um


Haha, well I didn't sign a contract. If I don't wan't to do it, I don't have to


----------



## TenYears

*sigh*


This makes me think of...someone else I befriended on...some site a while back. Srsly, I hope she's OK, haven't heard from her in quite a while. She hasn't been on the site I knew her from in quite a while. She may be lurking, from time to time, idk. I miss her.


To the OP I'd be careful about getting into something you really don't know much about. It strikes me as kind of strange that anyone with SAD could be comfortable doing something like that, but hey, I'm not judging. You wouldn't be the first SASer to do it, btw.


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm, I think it would be great exposure if you truly want to do it. A lot of it comes down to getting and keeping guys attention. Its much harder than it looks. The extra money would be nice though.


----------



## Batcat

The cam girls on sites I frequented before my nofap quest were exclusively naked. The performers would do various acts, usually for a set number of tokens. I never paid them but it seemed like certain guys were more than willing to. If your market is guys who want to talk then go for a more niche website than the larger sites.

Also, if you live with parents or roommates this doesn't sound like a good idea, imagine if they walked in lol
Goodluck with your decision.


----------



## wellbeing88

I mean... I guess it could be worthwhile. But there are just a lot of risks. I remember reading an article a while back talking about the downsides of being a cam girl... which I can't find now. But it was kind of terrifying. This article seems to sum it up well though.


----------



## LostinReverie

Erroll said:


> Whether it is OK or not depends totally on you. Other people's opinions are not meaningful.
> 
> How would you feel about people recording you and putting your sessions online? Once it's there, it can stay forever and be copied and you don't know who will look at it in the future, or who will copy or download it. Is it OK with you that grandma or Uncle Bill finds you there? What if someone who knows you recognizes you and tries blackmail or something? On the other hand, youth and beauty are valued by our culture and maybe you can be popular with the clientèle.
> 
> You have thought well about how this can help you. You must think equally as hard on how this can hurt you.


Yeah, I don't have a social circle and the probability of my family coming across that is very slim, so I don't have any worries about that.


----------



## Nozz

I don't know you, so sorry if this comes off uninformed, but have you considered maybe doing vlogs first? Or maybe streaming if you play any VGs? I don't know if the money > exposure, but it seems like if interacting is a big hurdle maybe that's a way to ease into it. Whatever you decide, I'd just recommend researching what other peoples experiences were both during and after the fact. Best of luck.


----------



## Owlbear

I've noticed quite a few cam girls have branched into ASMR. How's your whisper voice? Might look into it.


----------



## Rixy

Prepare to get asked to show your feet.


----------



## LostinReverie

Rixy said:


> Prepare to get asked to show your feet.


Haha... seriously?


----------



## Ominous Indeed

If you are just in it for the exposure part you should just stream games or something instead. There is money in streaming games as well. 

I think only the most succesful cam girls can live off the money they get on cam websites, but those that are successful get quite a lot as well. I once calculated that a girl on there got 12k in 2 months - Might not be super accurate, but she said she got a lot more than working on McDonalds for example.


----------



## millenniumman75

The Sound of Silence said:


> Haha... seriously?


The whole thing sounds creepy about the pervs, and then there is the degrading feeling.

Are you sure you really want to go through with this?


----------



## hyacinth girl

Why don't you try to find a job in retail or waitressing instead? That would give you money and exposure therapy


----------



## andretti

might as well just be a stripper you get more money and get that face to face exposure. dont really think cams will help you out for sa one bit. 

i have a family member who is a stripper. she makes some good money.


----------



## Skeletra

The Sound of Silence said:


> Haha... seriously?


That's the least weird thing you should expect <_<. Now I'm wondering what you're expecting. Maybe you should try visit one of these things if you really want to do this. Just spectate and observe what gets requested.

Did you go to school? Could old classmates recognize you?
I see that happen on 4chan all the time. They often give out the full name and city too. Not that hard to trace back.


----------



## Were

hyacinth girl said:


> Why don't you try to find a job in retail or waitressing instead? That would give you money and exposure therapy


That would be boring and wouldn't pay well.


----------



## andretti

Were said:


> That would be boring and wouldn't pay well.


lmao but i cant blame them. who doesnt like easy money ?if i didnt have any skills and was asked the question.

would you rather work at walmart , or would you rather show off your body parts and not have to do work, for way more money. ill take the easy job as well.


----------



## mattmc

Watch other cam girls and see what they do. One of the main things is just being chill. If you're friendly and respond to the people on chat, excluding the individuals that say inappropriate things, which you kind of have to judge for yourself, then they'll probably like you. The more they like you, the more they give you tokens (money). Beyond that, it's more or less what you're comfortable with.


----------



## farfegnugen

Yeah, this sounds like something I might want to do to make some extra money. Good luck with your endeavor!


----------



## TenYears




----------



## DistraughtOwl

Yeah there's plenty of lonely horny men to give you free money. Go do that then. Being a cam girl is freaking easy. Person asks you to do something, you ask for money, you do the thing, profit.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

farfegnugen said:


> Yeah, this sounds like something I might want to do to make some extra money. Good luck with your endeavor!


There was a guy on this forum recently who said he made a couple of hundred dollars doing this just sitting around for a couple of hours.


----------



## Synaps3

I knew an SA cam girl. She was extremely attractive to me because she was very similar and also very cute. One thing you need to understand, though, is that it's not just somewhat degrading to you, but it can also hurt the guys as well. For some people it's like gambling and they can't control themselves. They live under the illusion that tipping you makes you "like" them more, which isn't usually the case. The cam girl I liked recently quit because she has some metal problems like bipolar or something (not exactly sure if that was just an excuse to spend time with her new bf though).

I know it sounds weird, but I actually ended up falling in love with her and then she got the boyfriend, so it kind of messed me up. I never even tipped.

Most of the guys on there are probably just like you. They might have SA and confidence issues; so in a way, you're praying on your own kind. Then again, maybe someone who's weak enough to waste all there money on that gets what they deserve. I don't know.


----------



## DistraughtOwl

You know I wonder if I could put a bag over my head and get money doing this? I want money for plastic surgery man. But I'm unsure if it would work for guys. I have a decent body I guess.


----------



## McFly

Are you going to be naked and doing sexual things? Being a virgin you could make more money off that. Guys do capture the stuff and spread it and probably will be talking about you on forums. The only danger I'd see is from an obsessive guy or one that disagrees with camgirling and goes after you. Slim chance of that happening btw. But someone could detective you and send it to your work and family.


Make sure to send me the link if you go for it.


----------



## TenYears

I knew someone who was on one of the forums I frequent, who was a cam girl. She and I used to Skype and chat within the forum, and she told me one day that's what she did for a living. She made a lot of $ doing it...I was surprised. She gave me a few "free passes" to see her lmao. Part of the allure for me, and I think probably for every other guy that actually paid to see her (unlike me) was you had the feeling you were getting to know her. It's hard to describe. So anyways....Idk if being a cam girl while wearing a bag over your head would work...for me, anyway. I've never paid to watch one. And I just have never gotten into like some guys do. I watched mostly out of curiosity.


She doesn't do it anymore, I think mostly because she's in college and got a bf and...I just don't think she has the time to do it anymore lol.


If I could make that much money doing it, I'd do it. In a heartbeat. Just don't think I'd make a very pretty cam girl lmao.


----------



## StephCurry

It's up to you at the end of the day. If I was in your position I'd look for other alternatives.


----------



## truant

Research it. Watch a lot of popular camgirls to see what they do. The best ones are fairly talented. They sing, dance, play piano, tell jokes and stories, play games, etc. Ofc, you don't have to do all of that stuff, but all the most popular ones I watched were legit entertainers, imo. Good bedside manner and the ability to tolerate harassment are about all you need, though.

Don't do it just for the money or exposure, though. I wouldn't do it unless you honestly want that kind of attention. (I'd do it myself if I had the body for it. :um ) If you don't want that kind of attention and just want the exposure, start a YT vlog and monetize it. You won't make as much money, obv.


----------



## Still Waters

Ask yourself one simple question -If you had a daughter, is this something you'd want her to do? The past has a way of resurfacing and self-respect is much harder to come by than money. -


----------



## Just Lurking

The Sound of Silence said:


> I figure it will definitely help with exposure by interacting with other people in the safety of my own home.


Sounds like quite the exposure exercise.

What step is this in the CBT regimen? I haven't gotten this far, yet.


----------



## nubly

Don't forget to give out your webcam info!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hevydevy

Would you ever consider a sugar daddy? I've had one on and off for a few months...


----------



## truant

hevydevy said:


> Would you ever consider a sugar daddy? I've had one on and off for a few months...


Where can I get one of these...?


----------



## DarrellLicht

I think the 'SA exposure' part of this is just your rationalization to what is potentially a bad idea. But if you can net some real money for showing your virgin self, it is a tempting proposition. 
How are you going to handle it if some strange dude might stop you on your way when you're out and about, or when you decide to get a job somewhere and you have to answer/defend your character when this thing comes up?. People have lost their jobs over things like this (the school teacher who was formerly a porn star comes to mind)


----------



## McFly

hevydevy said:


> Would you ever consider a sugar daddy? I've had one on and off for a few months...


SAS just gets better and better every day.


----------



## thomasjune

I don't know much about Cam Girls but I'm pretty sure there's A LOT of competition out there. Easy money may not always be as easy as it seems to be. 
I guess it all depends on how much you're planning/hoping to make. And it's it worth it.
Edit: Not saying you can't make it as a Cam Girl. I don't even know you. Stay safe. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustThisGuy

I'm still your friend. I know a bit about the communities of porn cam sites.

- Tokens will not flood in. People don't like to give tokens 99% of the time. And if they do, it will be chicken scratch. Not an income that'll save you.

- People are mean and demanding. They'll say things about every inch of you and what you will or won't do. Especially if they've given tokens. They'll feel you owe them things that you may not be comfortable with. Heck, even if they haven't given tokens, some just expect a show and will demand things from you.

- Recording. People might record your sessions and post them to porn tube sites. It happened to a friend of mine on SAS. She's no longer on here, but she was popular. She's very exhibitionist and even she said she made a mistake.

- T&A (&V) are not your self-worth. Validation and exposure through this will not come. It will more than likely make things worse.

Please take my advice.


----------



## hevydevy

McFly said:


> SAS just gets better and better every day.


Don't know why I found that reaction gif hilarious lmao


----------



## hevydevy

truant said:


> Where can I get one of these...?


Met mine at a concert lol.


----------



## TheOLDPrince

wtf you can't be serious


----------



## andretti

McFly said:


> SAS just gets better and better every day.


lmao . 10/10 for perfect gif usage.


----------



## LostinReverie

hyacinth girl said:


> Why don't you try to find a job in retail or waitressing instead? That would give you money and exposure therapy


I have a full time job. This would be additional income.

Thanks guys for all the comments, they actually helped quite a bit. I'm already on a "social" site were I have pics up and have guys continuously asking to skype and "see more". So I was thinking if there was such interest there, why not get paid for it?

Ha. We'll see. I'm still considering it and will definitely research it well before starting. Thanks, friends, for not being judgmental. 

Love you all.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

SaladDays said:


> SAS has multiple camgirls now?
> 
> edit: and sugar daddies?
> 
> are you ****ing kidding me mate i was born the wrong gender jesus christ its literally a cake walk to make money as a girl since apparently even with SAthey make money off camwhoring and sugar daddies **** sake. i refuse to work im going to become a girl and then be a cam ***** or find a beta to cuck **** this **** **** studying wow.
> 
> edit 2: Hope it turns out well for you OP *its definitely lucrative* but you probably want to take some measures to secure your identity before doing so and contact the support staff on w/e site you're going to be regarding anything you might need to know


no it isn't lol, most camgirls aren't making much of anything. You have to get lucky, and beat the competition.


----------



## LostinReverie

DarrellLicht said:


> I think the 'SA exposure' part of this is just your rationalization to what is potentially a bad idea. But if you can net some real money for showing your virgin self, it is a tempting proposition.
> How are you going to handle it if some strange dude might stop you on your way when you're out and about, or when you decide to get a job somewhere and you have to answer/defend your character when this thing comes up?. People have lost their jobs over things like this (the school teacher who was formerly a porn star comes to mind)


Yeah, I think "exposure" was the wrong word. I meant maybe gaining some self confidence. This is in no way a porn star type of thing. I will be buried within thousands of girls on a site that is definitely not one that would be found easily. I'm not looking for a lot of money here, just a new experience. If it turns out to be a bad thing, I'll stop. It's not like I have any self esteem or self respect to begin with, so nothing to lose really.


----------



## SaladDays

Persephone The Dread said:


> no it isn't lol, most camgirls aren't making much of anything. You have to get lucky, and beat the competition.


-shrugs- a camgirl from a neighbouring school who started camming in 2015 (basically when she turned 18) bragged about how she's already made more than 8 grand...


----------



## xxDark Horse

If you think about it, the internet is probably going to be around for a long time; that your grandchildren may be able to watch old Youtube videos such as Charlie Bit my Finger or browse through old pornos back 50-60 years ago.

Can you imagine your children or even grandchildren stumbling upon your video on some porn site that you made as a young adult? Actually those chances are pretty slim; 30 years from now there will be so much porn and far newer stuff that it will be hard to find the old videos. Unless your porno is super popular where it will be archived in some best of amateur 2010's playlist.

But yeah your future kids stumbling upon your videos is a realistic possibility.


----------



## LostinReverie

xxDark Horse said:


> If you think about it, the internet is probably going to be around for a long time; that your grandchildren may be able to watch old Youtube videos such as Charlie Bit my Finger or browse through old pornos back 50-60 years ago.
> 
> Can you imagine your children or even grandchildren stumbling upon your video on some porn site that you made as a young adult? Actually those chances are pretty slim; 30 years from now there will be so much porn and far newer stuff that it will be hard to find the old videos. Unless your porno is super popular where it will be archived in some best of amateur 2010's playlist.
> 
> But yeah your future kids stumbling upon your videos is a realistic possibility.


No worries there, I would never reproduce.


----------



## TenYears

The Sound of Silence said:


> It's not like I have any self esteem or self respect to begin with, so nothing to lose really.


That just...speaks volumes.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

SaladDays said:


> SAS has multiple camgirls now?
> 
> edit: and sugar daddies?
> 
> are you ****ing kidding me mate i was born the wrong gender jesus christ its literally a cake walk to make money as a girl since apparently even with SAthey make money off camwhoring and sugar daddies **** sake. i refuse to work im going to become a girl and then be a cam ***** or find a beta to cuck **** this **** **** studying wow.


Like.....I can't even put into the words the anger, sadness, and hopelessness that this thread has given me. And despite the revelations that have come up here, I will probably get banned one day for saying that I hate being a man. This site is bad for my health anyway.


----------



## M0rbid

You guys crack me up lol


----------



## mattmc

As others have said, webcam shows are very likely to be recorded. One site even archives shows that have no explicit content. I'm guessing the models sign up for that as it's a paid service. Probably for their most ardent fans. So you should definitely consider whether you want to be online like that. Maybe you can ask current cam girls about their experiences to help you decide.


----------



## reaffected

Just Lurking said:


> Sounds like quite the exposure exercise.
> 
> What step is this in the CBT regimen? I haven't gotten this far, yet.


Yea, it's um,_* literal exposure *_to be taken in return for money: the newest part of CBT. First you post cleavage pics for exposure, then upgrade to doing sexual things on webcam for the monies (which is completely different-honestly it is not the same). It's completely logical. Even better, you don't have to do meaningful exposure exercises like doing a webcam with friends, exercising outdoors, talking to random people in stores- it's from the safety of your home! Rather you rely on selling out your body because as said:



The Sound of Silence said:


> It's not like I have any self esteem or self respect to begin with, so nothing to lose really.


Which, that alone ^^, would be the reason _not to_. That's completely mentally and emotionally unhealthy. Being a Cam Girl isn't going to get anyone self esteem or self respect IMO. The support here for this is interesting. I find using it for the greater good of 'exposure' laughable. It's about money or filling in some void (in a completely unhealthy way). It isn't about CBT exposure. I also thought the OP was pretty religious? Christian. I know I'm not supposed to say moral anything but I thought those were her beliefs. Oh well. Support away


----------



## M0rbid

reaffected said:


> Yea, it's um,_* literal exposure *_to be taken in return for money: the newest part of CBT. First you post cleavage pics for exposure, then upgrade to doing sexual things on webcam for the monies. It's completely logical. Even better, you don't have to do meaningful exposure exercises like doing a webcam with friends, exercising outdoors, talking to random people in stores- it's from the safety of your home! Rather you rely on selling out your body because as said:
> 
> Which, that alone ^^, would be the reason _not to_. That's completely mentally and emotionally unhealthy. Being a Cam Girl isn't going to get anyone self esteem or self respect IMO. The support here for this is interesting. I find using it for the greater good of 'exposure' laughable. It's about money or filling in some void (in a completely unhealthy way). It isn't about CBT exposure. I also thought the OP was pretty religious? * Christian.* I know I'm not supposed to say moral anything but I thought those were her beliefs. Oh well. Support away


No such thing as good christian girl. lol We all have messed up lives. Some are good at keeping it secretive.


----------



## reaffected

M0rbid said:


> No such thing as good christian girl. lol We all have messed up lives. Some are good at keeping it secretive.


Yea, honestly, I don't really care about that. I'm an atheist, idc. It's more an issue of having men openly objectify and use her for money to gain (or not since she claims she has none with nothing to lose) self esteem and respect. This is entirely counterproductive and unhealthy.


----------



## M0rbid

reaffected said:


> Yea, honestly, I don't really care about that. I'm an atheist, idc. It's more an issue of having men openly objectify and use her for money to gain (or not since she claims she has none with nothing to lose) self esteem and respect. This is entirely counterproductive and unhealthy.


Agreed


----------



## Evo1114

I always envisioned the 'cam girl' world to be kind of sleazy. Maybe not, I wouldn't know. 

I have always been of the mindset of not putting myself in situations where I could regret it later. I agree, there are a lot of better alternatives out there that are probably a lot more gentle for (anxiety) exposure. Just gotta find whatever that may be.


----------



## LostinReverie

reaffected said:


> Yea, it's um,_* literal exposure *_to be taken in return for money: the newest part of CBT. First you post cleavage pics for exposure, then upgrade to doing sexual things on webcam for the monies (which is completely different-honestly it is not the same). It's completely logical. Even better, you don't have to do meaningful exposure exercises like doing a webcam with friends, exercising outdoors, talking to random people in stores- it's from the safety of your home! Rather you rely on selling out your body because as said:
> 
> Which, that alone ^^, would be the reason _not to_. That's completely mentally and emotionally unhealthy. Being a Cam Girl isn't going to get anyone self esteem or self respect IMO. The support here for this is interesting. I find using it for the greater good of 'exposure' laughable. It's about money or filling in some void (in a completely unhealthy way). It isn't about CBT exposure. I also thought the OP was pretty religious? Christian. I know I'm not supposed to say moral anything but I thought those were her beliefs. Oh well. Support away


Like I said, "exposure" was the wrong term, and I never said anything about CBT or this being a part of any sort of therapy for anything.

Also, I have never told you anything about my belief systems, so don't you dare use my thoughts as a way to shame Christianity. It is unfair and completely inappropriate to make assumptions like that.

Lastly, not all of us are stick thin blondes who have had the opportunity to build a healthy self esteem or self respect through validation of the people around us growing up. So if the only way I can get a little validation is through an unhealthy source that may give me that tiny bit of confidence I need to start to thrive a little in life, then I'll take it, thank you very much, other people's high horses be damned.

Anyway, I highly doubt I'll have any success, so it will most likely be just another failed experiment anyhow.


----------



## JDsays

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Like.....I can't even put into the words the anger, sadness, and hopelessness that this thread has given me. And despite the revelations that have come up here, I will probably get banned one day for saying that I hate being a man. This site is bad for my health anyway.


The guy you were quoting definitely has it out for women and seems to hate them. BUT some of what he was saying wasn't untrue.

The reality of the situation is there's a large population of women who can choose to live off others via using their bodies. It's the oldest story ever told. There are women who get by completely on their looks and live comfortably without having to do what blue collar people consider "work".

I'll give you another prime example of the situation: Kim Kardashian. Please explain Kim Kardashian to me and tell me I'm wrong in my viewpoint that there are women who get it easy.


----------



## SENNA

I think cam girls personally degrade themselves, i think it's sad that girls actually do that. I know some make good money, but i think it should be a last resort if your bills still aren't paid.


----------



## truant

All the slot shaming in this thread is pretty interesting.

Whether or not it's healthy for the OP to cam is her own matter, and she certainly shouldn't be doing it for self-destructive reasons, but the blanket generalizations that all women who aren't ashamed of their bodies and who enjoy sexual attention from men are morally defective and mentally damaged is frankly repulsive.

Some women like sex and aren't afraid to go after what they want. People should stop normalizing their personal moralities and projecting their private insecurities onto others. No, you don't know what's right for other people, you can only speak for yourself. Cut all the self-righteous bs.

Make the decision that's right for you OP, don't let people bully you with their shame games.


----------



## nubly

thomasjune said:


> I don't know much about Cam Girls but I'm pretty sure there's A LOT of competition out there. Easy money may not always be as easy as it seems to be.
> I guess it all depends on how much you're planning/hoping to make. And it's it worth it.
> Edit: Not saying you can't make it as a Cam Girl. I don't even know you. Stay safe.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think it is easy money. I have a former co-worker who is a cam girl because she claims she can't find anther job. She works part time and makes $4k a month. She's only topless so I guess she doesn't do self sex acts. She's also in her 60s.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thomasjune

nubly said:


> I think it is easy money. I have a former co-worker who is a cam girl because she claims she can't find anther job. She works part time and makes $4k a month. She's only topless so I guess she doesn't do self sex acts. She's also in her 60s.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Maybe you're right. It just seems like there's a lot of competition/ lots of girls to choose from so some may not make the kind of money they're hoping to make.
But than again I'm sure there's lots of guys that are willing to spend their pay checks on Cam Girls.
OP seems cool so I wish her the best with whatever she decides to do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LostinReverie

thomasjune said:


> OP seems cool so I wish her the best with whatever she decides to do


Thanks


----------



## minimized

truant said:


> All the slot shaming in this thread is pretty interesting.
> 
> Whether or not it's healthy for the OP to cam is her own matter, and she certainly shouldn't be doing it for self-destructive reasons, but the blanket generalizations that all women who aren't ashamed of their bodies and who enjoy sexual attention from men are morally defective and mentally damaged is frankly repulsive.
> 
> Some women like sex and aren't afraid to go after what they want. People should stop normalizing their personal moralities and projecting their private insecurities onto others. No, you don't know what's right for other people, you can only speak for yourself. Cut all the self-righteous bs.
> 
> Make the decision that's right for you OP, don't let people bully you with their shame games.


Yes, I agree. And I don't think there's anything wrong with displaying sexuality... pretty sure many of the cam people in whatever form their business takes are doing just fine.
@The Sound of Silence whatever you choose, I hope it works out for the better. :nerd:


----------



## funnynihilist

"2. Yes, I have a lot of student loan debt that needs to be taken care of."


I find it kind of sad that society tells girls to go to college to become strong, independent women and then those same girls have to turn around and become cam girls and get sugar daddys in order to pay back the college mafia. Does anyone else see a problem here?


----------



## LostinReverie

minimized said:


> Yes, I agree. And I don't think there's anything wrong with displaying sexuality... pretty sure many of the cam people in whatever form their business takes are doing just fine.
> 
> @The Sound of Silence whatever you choose, I hope it works out for the better. :nerd:


You make me happy


----------



## thomasjune

The Sound of Silence said:


> Thanks


:smile2:


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

funnynihilist said:


> "2. Yes, I have a lot of student loan debt that needs to be taken care of."
> 
> I find it kind of sad that society tells girls to go to college to become strong, independent women and then those same girls have to turn around and become cam girls and get sugar daddys in order to pay back the college mafia. Does anyone else see a problem here?


Funny how few guys there are that become cam models or sugar babies to pay off the loans, it's almost like, there are other ways to make money.


----------



## funnynihilist

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Funny how few guys there are that become cam models or sugar babies to pay off the loans, it's almost like, there are other ways to make money.


Well the vast majority of men would never have those options to begin with.

But I can't get behind this cam girl/sugar daddy stuff. Mostly, these are not girls "celebrating" their sexuality, they are girls monetizing their sexuality.

Kind of funny how people will cheer this behavior on yet prostitution remains illegal.


----------



## Bubblemonkey

I'm of two minds on this, personally. Not that my opinion actually matters for your life, of course ~_^

Firstly, I've waitressed in several strip clubs over several years, and I've heard and seen things that, frankly, I wish I hadn't.. And that's stuff people are willing to do/say *in person* - internet anonymity makes things much worse, from what I've seen. Respect is not something you will get by showing off your body (heck, it's not even something you get working in that sort of place without showing off your body..). Disrespect certainly is, but only you know if you will be able to handle this in exchange for whatever you hope to gain from the experience. People are not nice when they feel entitled to something, even if it's your body or dignity.

That said, I fully support the decision to do it, if it's something you are completely comfortable with and legitimately want to do for yourself. I'm not one to judge; this world needs all sorts of people. You seem unsure if it's something you want to do, though, and from what I've seen with dancers, that likely means you won't enjoy it in the long run. It may not mean that at all, I don't know you, this is just from my experiences. For all I know, all you want is a bunch of compliments and to know that people find you sexually appealing, and that's fine; you'll probably get that from most customers, and if you can ignore the negative comments (and there will be negative comments - that's the nature of the beast), it's all peaches. You set your own limits, and shouldn't ever let anyone pressure you into doing something you aren't completely comfortable with. Just make sure you fully research both the good -and- bad things, and think long and hard about whether or not it's worth it for you.

Whatever you decide, I hope it gives you whatever it is you seek. ^_^


----------



## Bubblemonkey

funnynihilist said:


> Well the vast majority of men would never have those options to begin with.
> 
> But I can't get behind this cam girl/sugar daddy stuff. Mostly, these are not girls "celebrating" their sexuality, they are girls monetizing their sexuality.
> 
> Kind of funny how people will cheer this behavior on yet prostitution remains illegal.


What's wrong with making money off an asset which is in demand? The demand isn't going anywhere, and the supply end is...ahh... short.. 

For the record, I support prostitution, if that's what a person wants to do to make a living. Who are any of us to judge? It's not our lives, our choices, and we don't know what their mindset is on it. *shrugs* live and let live.


----------



## Kanova

Hmm, maybe you can branch out a bit and suck a few dicks. Become an escort, get railed once a night by random strangers, make sick bank.


----------



## rdrr

People are going to do whatever the hell they want, regardless of how others feel about it.


----------



## M0rbid

rdrr said:


> People are going to do whatever the hell they want, regardless of how others feel about it.


sex sells


----------



## mattmc

Make potentially thousands of dollars from the safety and comfort of your own home, with men literally worshiping you with compliments and cash, the few rude ones you ignore or ban... yeah, I don't see the degrading part. It seems way better than porn since you're in control.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

if those girls want to do that.... they can. its their choice. every one will have different private circumstances... so if they want they can. I'm.not going to judge.

as for me .. I can't think of anything more sterile to whack off to some woman on a screen that's giving the guy " attention". . no... she don't care about you... only your payment... your nothing bit a number to her... . no more.. no less.

in fact... this goes to show stupid some men can be...hahaha... you're paying to whack yourself off.? . you silly....

I have no intention of ever had even the slightest interest in wanting to look that up.

but thats me... if some guys feel that's part of their needs... that's their choice and I'm not gonna judge... I have other things to think about. wayyy more important.

it MAY be a little different if she was a LDR .. cause MAYBE some feeling involved. but still... its a bit sterile tbh.

is there ones where woman can look up" cam guys" ( lol... if that even exists) and she pays to view....?. because I think this might work both ways? .. I think.its all a bit silly TBH


----------



## JDsays

KILOBRAVO said:


> if those girls want to do that.... they can. its their choice. every one will have different private circumstances... so if they want they can. I'm.not going to judge.
> 
> as for me .. I can't think of anything more sterile to whack off to some woman on a screen that's giving the guy " attention". . no... she don't care about you... only your payment.
> 
> I have no intention of ever had even the slightest interest in wanting to look that up.
> 
> but thats me... if some guys feel that's part of their needs... that's their choice and I'm not gonna judge... I have other things to think about.
> 
> it MAY be a little different if she was a LDR .. cause MAYBE some feeling involved. but still... its a bit sterile tbh.
> 
> is there ones where woman can look up" cam guys" ( lol... if that even exists) and she pays to view....?. because I think this might work both ways? .. I think.its all a bit silly TBH


I agree with this guy. Do whatever you want. Ultimately, the OP's actions are her own and if she want to do it, I personally don't care one way or the other unless I really knew the OP.

One concern I would raise however is the relationship dynamics. Will the OP be able to differentiate her relationship with the people she interacts with as a cam girl. Because in the end, if she becomes a cam girl, all the people that come to her room are customers. It's similar to talking to a cashier at a store. Sure the cashier might be friendly, but they're just working and not necessarily your friend. The difference with being a cam girl is that it is a intimate personal affair that blurs the lines to what the relationship is between customer and worker. The price being bargained for is someone's body. To add on top of that, she has social anxiety. That may complicate the situation even further and can lead to unfavorable situations.

I see that creating problems but that's only speculation. That's something to think about because it could be a reality to her, if she wants to do it.


----------



## 2Milk

Will you be giving discounts to fellow SAS members?


----------



## McFly

funnynihilist said:


> Well the vast majority of men would never have those options to begin with.
> 
> But I can't get behind this cam girl/sugar daddy stuff.* Mostly, these are not girls "celebrating" their sexuality, they are girls monetizing their sexuality.
> *
> Kind of funny how people will cheer this behavior on yet prostitution remains illegal.


Agree. I've read from camgirls and escorts that claim it's all about celebrating their sexually, when it all really comes down to the money. And a lot of camgirls are delusional into thinking the guys are friends and its all for fun. When the act is really basement dwellers with money throwing out e-bills in the form of tokens and jerking off to a chick they believe gives a damn about them.

OP, I get the impression you've already got your mind made up on this. And you likely have nothing to worry about anything causing drama in your real life.

Though I was on anther forum where a chick that filmed a gross porn video from about 10 years prior was being discussed. Some guys there detectived her and iirc sent the video to her friends, family, co-workers and her current boyfriend.

[Staff Edit]


----------



## funnynihilist

Bubblemonkey said:


> What's wrong with making money off an asset which is in demand? The demand isn't going anywhere, and the supply end is...ahh... short..
> 
> For the record, I support prostitution, if that's what a person wants to do to make a living. Who are any of us to judge? It's not our lives, our choices, and we don't know what their mindset is on it. *shrugs* live and let live.


My problem with this is that men are always being preached at and shamed for "objectifying" women but then when a woman objectifies herself everyone applauds.

Mixed messages.

I wouldn't mind legalized prostitution because it's straightforward instead of this watered down prostitution of cam girls and sugar babies, both of which mostly add up to paid cuckoldry for men.


----------



## andretti

KILOBRAVO said:


> if those girls want to do that.... they can. its their choice. every one will have different private circumstances... so if they want they can. I'm.not going to judge.
> 
> as for me .. I can't think of anything more sterile to whack off to some woman on a screen that's giving the guy " attention". . no... she don't care about you... only your payment... your nothing bit a number to her... . no more.. no less.
> 
> in fact... this goes to show stupid some men can be...hahaha... you're paying to whack yourself off.? . you silly....
> 
> I have no intention of ever had even the slightest interest in wanting to look that up.
> 
> but thats me... if some guys feel that's part of their needs... that's their choice and I'm not gonna judge... I have other things to think about. wayyy more important.


 it does go to show how low men who have no options can go. I think its funny but hey if thats what you enjoy , do you. My opinion doesnt make the world go round.

personally " all i got for chicks is hard d and bubblegum"

im all for prostitution being legal and all that . i have no problem with it. people are free to do as they please and everyone has a price. it is what is. Everyone has a purpose from porn stars to prostitutes. They are needed but personally i wouldnt pay for something thats free.


----------



## SplendidBob

funnynihilist said:


> Kind of funny how people will cheer this behavior on yet prostitution remains illegal.


I would cheer on prostitution as well, if it were legal, properly managed and the women wanted to do it.

But that's a pretty heroic false equivalence there though anyway  - being a cam girl and being a prostitute are vastly different.


----------



## reaffected

The Sound of Silence said:


> Like I said, "exposure" was the wrong term, and I never said anything about CBT or this being a part of any sort of therapy for anything.
> 
> Also, I have never told you anything about my belief systems, so don't you dare use my thoughts as a way to shame Christianity. It is unfair and completely inappropriate to make assumptions like that.
> 
> Lastly, not all of us are stick thin blondes who have had the opportunity to build a healthy self esteem or self respect through validation of the people around us growing up. So if the only way I can get a little validation is through an unhealthy source that may give me that tiny bit of confidence I need to start to thrive a little in life, then I'll take it, thank you very much, other people's high horses be damned.
> 
> Anyway, I highly doubt I'll have any success, so it will most likely be just another failed experiment anyhow.


Exposure is usually a part of CBT. Fair enough I missed the place where you changed your mind about using it as a form of exposure to get over SA.

Are you a Christian then? I was under the impression based on other posts by you that you were. Also you posted God Bless on my profile. I'm not 'shaming' Christianity with your thoughts. Just generally speaking it goes with a certain belief system which doesn't include doing sexual things for money. I guess my assumption based on God Bless and your previous attitudes and post on Christianity was unfair. My bad. That isn't even the most important thing anyway.

You want to speak about how inappropriate and wrong assumptions are? Let me inform you I didn't grow up on validation and in a healthy environment that grew my self esteem, value, and image. I grew up in abuse as well as bullied for years for what I looked like. Every form of abuse you can think of I lived it. I'm not even comfortable listing it. You don't know me_ at all_. You don't know my past, you don't know how hard I struggled and have fought to actually gain some form of self esteem, respect, and value. It's taken years of therapy. It's fine, you can think of me however you want. I'm a stick thin blonde that has had life easy, validation thrown at me, and I obviously grew up in a loving, caring, healthy, supportive environment. Some people who know me on here know for a fact, that couldn't be further from the truth.

The truth is I thought of myself as nothing. I was treated like an object so in my mind I became worthless and nothing more than an object. The wrong approach to gaining worth, value, self respect, and esteem is continuing to treat yourself as an object. Which is what exchanging your body for sexual services is. That's not validation and that's certainly not any sense of self love or growth. It's damaging. There are tons of other ways to gain confidence and validation in a healthier way.


----------



## funnynihilist

splendidbob said:


> being a cam girl and being a prostitute are vastly different.


How? Both are monetizing their sexuality. Just because one involves touching and the other doesn't they are both selling sex for money.


----------



## SplendidBob

funnynihilist said:


> How? Both are monetizing their sexuality. Just because one involves touching and the other doesn't they are both selling sex for money.


They have similarities, yes, they are both on the spectrum of monetising sexual desire, but having similarities _doesn't mean equivalence_. It should be quite evident what the differences between being a prostitute and being a cam girl are, surely I don't have to point them all out?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

truant said:


> All the slot shaming in this thread is pretty interesting.
> 
> Whether or not it's healthy for the OP to cam is her own matter, and she certainly shouldn't be doing it for self-destructive reasons, but the blanket generalizations that all women who aren't ashamed of their bodies and who enjoy sexual attention from men are morally defective and mentally damaged is frankly repulsive.
> 
> Some women like sex and aren't afraid to go after what they want. People should stop normalizing their personal moralities and projecting their private insecurities onto others. No, you don't know what's right for other people, you can only speak for yourself. Cut all the self-righteous bs.
> 
> Make the decision that's right for you OP, don't let people bully you with their shame games.


^


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

funnynihilist said:


> Well the vast majority of men would never have those options to begin with.
> 
> But I can't get behind this cam girl/sugar daddy stuff. Mostly, these are not girls "celebrating" their sexuality, they are girls monetizing their sexuality.
> 
> Kind of funny how people will cheer this behavior on yet prostitution remains illegal.


I was really just criticizing you saying that those girls *have to* turn to cam whoring and sugar daddies to pay off their loans. *They don't*. They're just taking the easy path and having a man fund their life, and of course there are enough guys with no shame and enough money willing to enable them. I hate everyone.


----------



## SplendidBob

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I was really just criticizing you saying that those girls *have to* turn to cam whoring and sugar daddies to pay off their loans. *They don't*. They're just shameless and taking the easy path to money, and of course there are enough guys with no shame and enough money willing to enable them. I hate humanity sometimes, everyone needs to get some ****ing self-respect.


Wait, so people voluntarily take the difficult path to getting money? Why would anyone do that?

You just aren't correctly considering the costs and benefits.

Potential Costs:
1) Slight risk of danger (if someone stalks you etc)
2) Risk of social shame (if someone you know finds out)
3) Costs of equipment
4) Opportunity cost of time spent trying to build clients
5) Abusive clients / negative clients
6) Feeling uncomfortable being naked / performing the acts

etc

Potential Benefits:
1) Financial reward
2) Doing something you enjoy
3) Potentially more free time

For any individual, the costs 2,4,5,6 will be variable, that is, for some people they won't be costs at all, for others they will be huge costs. For some individuals the benefits won't be there. But it depends on the individual.

If an individual decides that the benefits will likely exceed the costs, they should go ahead and do it. If they think the costs will exceed the benefits they shouldn't go ahead and do it.

You are mistakenly thinking that the social shame stuff is a _fixed_ cost of global magnitude, and it is inherently shameful across the board for everyone, whereas in reality it varies for the individual.

The question for the OP is, for _her_, do the costs exceed the benefits. This is what we should be helping her to discover, not whether the costs would exceed the benefits for _us_. I don't think it is particularly relevant whether any of us personally find these costs particularly high, we aren't the ones considering doing it. /shrug


----------



## TenYears

You know, in some ways reading parts of this thread...it's like dajavu all over again lmao.


There've been a few threads over the years since I've been here that started off as one thing, and ended up turning into a discussion about s1ut-shaming. A lot of them were NOT deleted by the mods. It was just an honest and open discussion about...shaming other women. What blew my mind a few years ago when I first saw some of these threads was the fact that it was pointed out that a lot of s1ut shaming (most, if not all of it, actually according to a lot of people that participated in those threads) was done by....wait for it....wait for it....can you guess who?....by other women.


I'm not the one that pointed that out and I never have done that. It's just really interesting to read the pages in this thread and to think back on the earlier ones I'm referring to. If you've been on this site for any length of time, you can probably remember which ones I'm referring to. A few of them were pretty epic. And...oh, man SAS...the more you change...the more you stay the same lmao.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

@*splendidbob* you misunderstand me. I didn't say the cam girls were making a stupid decision, I think people do often make the best decisions available to them, and for most women who are camgirls they probably have weighed the costs/benefits before doing it. I'm saying I'm disappointed that men have such poor self-respect and such poor respect for women that they're willing to fund these cam*****s, and I'm disappointed that women have such poor self-respect and such poor respect for men that they're willing to take money for doing this. I'm just overall disappointed and disgusted by humanity and this race to the bottom, to degrade each other as much as we can.


----------



## SplendidBob

@Wings of Amnesty I don't see the problem, if people want to pay women to do this, and women are happy to be paid to do it, where is the issue? how does it affect you in any way?

I mean sure, I myself certainly wouldn't pay a cam girl, and its fairly unlikely I would ever become one myself , but if other people want to do this stuff then it literally has no effect on me at all, I am not in any way involved.

Don't get me wrong, I am not having a go at you personally or anything, I am just slightly perplexed as to why other people doing things they want to do (on both sides) that seemingly has zero impact on anyone else seems to cause such reactions. Its not like the cam girls and their clients are doing it on the streets or anything, they are completely invisible unless you go and track them down.


----------



## mattmc

The idea that regular jobs aren't degrading at all and being a cam girl is super degrading doesn't make sense. Being hounded by a boss who is overworking you, and dealing with customers that make your life hell, is having self respect... but being your own boss, and getting money from people who call you pretty, is not having self respect. The logic doesn't add up.

Cam girls are nice to you for money. Same as the majority of working people you'll encounter. The sandwich artist at Subway isn't smiling at you because you're new best buddies. Unless they are, who knows. Sometimes people are actually friendly.

You give them money for a service. Again, no different than any other job. Except with cam girls, you can watch without paying. Then give them money later if you feel like it. Since paying is less demanded, and therefore more volunteered, it denotes a higher likelihood of appreciation.


----------



## truant

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I'm saying I'm disappointed that men have such poor self-respect and such poor respect for women that they're willing to fund these cam*****s, and I'm disappointed that women have such poor self-respect and such poor respect for men that they're willing to take money for doing this. I'm just overall disappointed and disgusted by humanity and this race to the bottom, to degrade each other as much as we can.


You realize this whole thing is just your opinion, right? Letting people watch you be sexual has no moral value, nor does paying to see it. Shaming women for camming or men for watching makes about as much sense as shaming people for liking olives because you don't like olives. I don't feel privileged to tell other people what they should do in the bedroom or how they should feel about using their bodies.

I find shaming men and women for engaging in this kind of behavior more degrading and offensive than the behavior itself. If _they_ feel ashamed and degraded by it, they shouldn't be doing it. But don't make these blanket statements about other people's sexual habits as if you were in a privileged position to know how they should feel.

I honestly don't see how calling someone a "cam*****" is any different from calling someone a "f*****". You're just judging someone for engaging in a sexual behavior you don't approve of.


----------



## andretti

whos to say what is moral or is immoral? Cut it out with that self respect crap. We on a Social anxiety forum. as op stated most people here have low self esteem and think badly of themselves as it is. Ive done tons of stuff that i think is shady as hell , that i wouldnt dare speak of or admit to. Miss me with that self respect talk. Nobody is good. there are no good people, just people who pretend to have morals and be better then others. Good people dont exist. Everyone is flawed , in different ways. I dont get what makes you think you are better then anybody else.

[Staff edit]


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

andretti said:


> whos to say what is moral or is immoral? Cut it out with that self respect crap. We on a Social anxiety forum. as op stated most people here have low self esteem and think badly of themselves as it is. Ive done tons of stuff that i think is shady as hell , that i wouldnt dare speak of or admit to. Miss me with that self respect talk. Nobody is good. there are no good people, just people who pretend to have morals and be better then others. Good people dont exist. Everyone is flawed , in different ways. I dont get what makes you think you are better then anybody else.
> [Staff edit]


"Everyone's an immoral piece of **** so who cares if I'm an *******" yeah that sure sounds like a convenient excuse to never try to better yourself :roll


----------



## andretti

Wings of Amnesty said:


> "Everyone's an immoral piece of **** so who cares if I'm an *******" yeah that sure sounds like a convenient excuse to never try to better yourself :roll


its the truth whether you like it or not and you know that deep down. Even when people do good things , its all done for selfish reasons. Nobody is good. Miss we with the "why is the world so cruel and harsh. " talk. 
Does it hurt you to admit it. You stated you hate everybody. You know what im saying is nothing but facts.

Do you live a sheltered life? Like i stated you sound bitter and mad. Who hurt you? for reals. what happened. you can talk to me.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

andretti said:


> its the truth whether you like it or not and you know that deep down. Even when people do good thinks , its all done for selfish reasons. Nobody is good. Miss we with the "why is the world so cruel and harsh. "
> Does it hurt you to admit it. You stated you hate everybody. You know what im saying are nothing but facts.
> 
> Do you live a sheltered life? Like i stated you sound bitter and mad. Who hurt you? for reals. what happened. you can talk to me.


No one has ever hurt me, and the world is full of good, honest, hard working people. I guess it bothers you to believe that, because you feel guilt about the things you've done, you'd rather project your insecurities onto the world and pretend that everyone deep down is bad to relieve you of that shame.


----------



## andretti

Wings of Amnesty said:


> No one has ever hurt me, and the world is* full of good, honest, hard working people. *I guess it bothers you to believe that, because you feel guilt about the things you've done, you'd rather project your insecurities onto the world and pretend that everyone deep down is bad to relieve you of that shame.


lol. okay you can keep believing that if you want. i know we dont like to admit what things really are. It takes time to admit the harsh truths about life and the world. Anyone is capable of anything. Don't put anything past anyone. People arent trust worthy or good.

Everyone is out for themselves and what benefits them. The world doesnt care about you and it doesnt care about me. It is what it is. deal with it. I dont project nothing on to nobody, nor do i feel guilty. Everyone has done horrible things. You aint no better then me , i can just admit that im a flawed human being and dont need to act like there is a halo over my head. I keep it real my dude.

im just not naive enough to believe in morals and things like that. Thats all disney stories and fairy tales.

You stated you hate everybody so someone must of hurt you for you to be so angry and bitter. 
you can pm if you want to talk about that. Im here for you.


----------



## LostinReverie

Grand said:


> Yeah, ****ting it up on camera and turning yourself into an object for creeps will totally help you with your socially anxiety! Why didn't all of us girls think of that? What great "exposure". *eye roll*
> 
> The guys on here will support you, but if someone records your sessions and releases your name, address, etc, don't expect sympathy from these "supportive" men. Or me. Because I don't even have any now.
> 
> "Socially anxious virgin cam*****"
> 
> and people encouraging it...
> 
> This site is such a joke.


Guys, these things happen to the popular cam girls who make the big bucks, not just the run of the mill ones who aren't even very attractive and just experimenting a little. I promise you, nothing big will come of this. If I even get a private chat, I'll let y'all know. Don't expect anything.

Also, how is showing my body to people more wrong than all you dirty people who have actually had sex?


----------



## LostinReverie

Yeah, blowing things way out of proportion. I've been up publicly on the cam site for awhile now and many of you have not only seen pics, but several videos of me. I dare anyone to find me. Feel free.

And FYI, my family, along with everyone else for that matter, does not give a **** about me. So I really wouldn't give a ****.


----------



## bobbythegr8

lmfao.. Exposure therapy indeed.


----------



## k_wifler

Don't worry, guys love telling girls exactly what to do. You get it wrong, no hard feelings, just try it again.....
They will even give you clips of someone else doing it in chat, definitely watch the top ones shows and use a large mirror to watch.
A lot of guys even have a fascination with watching girls learn how, too. You better be on MFC, or it didn't happen.
It never ceases to surprise me how many of them actually have steady monogamous relationships.

(This message will be redacted in 20 years, thank you...)


----------



## McFly

The Sound of Silence said:


> Yeah, blowing things way out of proportion.* I've been up publicly on the cam site for awhile now and many of you have not only seen pics, but several videos of me.* I dare anyone to find me. Feel free.
> 
> And FYI, my family, along with everyone else for that matter, does not give a **** about me. So I really wouldn't give a ****.


I haven't. Hook a dude up.


----------



## LostinReverie

McFly said:


> I haven't. Hook a dude up.


Uh, yes you have, liar.


----------



## k_wifler

If you want to talk about self respect and respect for women, you need to use the appropriate lens.

In this era of capitalism we're in, money is God, capital G, and money is Respect, capital R.
As far as capitalists are concerned, these women are doing very fulfilling jobs, and doing a public service, which commands respect among men, aka money.
It's all cause and effect, my homies. All cause and effect.

The only other lens you could possibly be using is religion.
Doing a solo camera show has a 0% risk of STD's.
Unless she's super ugly, it boosts self esteem, and that's how it is in real life anyways.
There are tons of women doing cam shows who don't even take off their clothes. So eat that.
Also, I'm sure God wouldn't want some of those women to be wasting away in a mass homeless shelter with the other ladies who can't figure out how to make money.
That brings up a good point... If you are so smart that you know of some other great jobs that they can do, go down there and hook a sista' up already.


----------



## McFly

The Sound of Silence said:


> Uh, yes you have, liar.


Youtube isn't a cam girl site, lmao.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Wings of Amnesty said:


> @*splendidbob* you misunderstand me. I didn't say the cam girls were making a stupid decision, I think people do often make the best decisions available to them, and for most women who are camgirls they probably have weighed the costs/benefits before doing it. I'm saying I'm disappointed that men have such poor self-respect and such poor respect for women that they're willing to fund these cam*****s, and I'm disappointed that women have such poor self-respect and such poor respect for men that they're willing to take money for doing this. I'm just overall disappointed and disgusted by humanity and this race to the bottom, to degrade each other as much as we can.


 This is what happens to people who can't think of the world in terms of it being a place they live in, rather than a place they need to control in order to be OK with living in it.

You're not even caring or thinking about what she wants or needs or thinks. It's all about you and your subjective judgments about things like this.

It's all well and good if you mean well (or you think you mean well) but this is what happens when you can't accept individuality as a thing that people are entitled to.

Look. I personally don't think it's a good idea for someone like her either. But I have sated that and I did it without being rude and childish. In the end, she's gonna do what she wants. Hopefully she will take everything she has seen in this thread as an example of the way people behave when it comes to this sort of thing.

At the end of the day, you can be rude and throw a tantrum about it or you can just try to give constructive advice. I don't think the tantrum thing is all that helpful. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## LostinReverie

McFly said:


> Youtube isn't a cam girl site, lmao.


I was saying people know what I look like, that's all, silly.


----------



## LostinReverie

WillYouStopDave said:


> I personally don't think it's a good idea for someone like her either.


What is that supposed to mean? Someone like me? You don't even know me, dude. Maybe I'm not pretty enough for SAS, but I wasn't planning on being an SAS cam girl and there are a lot of people with different tastes out there. Yes, I do expect criticism and rude remarks, but that's no different from the real world, so I'll deal.


----------



## the collector

What's the name of the site? If you are decent looking,friendly and know how to please you can definitely make a lot of money.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## euphoria04

Grand said:


> And I'm so over this "don't ****-shame thing". I look down on men in similar ways, in fairness.


So, like many feminists, you don't want the patriarchy keeping women in their place. You just want you keeping women in their place (by way of taking vengeance on men in whatever ways you see fit).


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Grand said:


> You don't seem to understand how crazy people are, especially on the internet. Like... man, oh man. Women on this site have been stalked. And it isn't that hard to find out people's real names (and addresses) if you have a bit of information on them. Imagine what some creepy, bitter guy might do. So say someone sent your naked videos to your family, how would you react?
> 
> Showing your body to creeps for money is a lot different than having sex with someone who actually cares about you. Like... being a sex object, used, or degraded *is the last thing I would ever want.*
> 
> How the hell do women with "social anxiety" get naked for strangers anyway? The girls who sleep around, the girls who ***** themselves out on camera. I get that there are different levels of anxiety and all, but... very hard to sympathize. And I'm so over this "don't ****-shame thing". I look down on men in similar ways, in fairness.
> 
> Ah, well. Have fun. It likely won't help your self-esteem.
> 
> I'm sure you could find clients on this site, though. (Not even joking)


lol good no one's forcing you to do this, why are you so judgemental? What do you get out of this view psychologically do you think? What is it that's really bothering you?


----------



## LostinReverie

Tried it, was very overwhelmed by dozens of guys in free chat just fawning over me, very weird experience. Yes, some of the guys were fairly intense in trying to win my affection, but no negative comments and nobody tried to intimidate me. Yes, I did earn money. No, I never felt uncomfortable or ashamed. So, maybe just some beginner's luck.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Pretty sure I wouldn't recommend this, but hey if you're fully aware of the risks and you don't have a problem with people seeing you naked... well I guess there's worse things you could be doing /shrugs


----------



## WillYouStopDave

The Sound of Silence said:


> Tried it, was very overwhelmed by dozens of guys in free chat just fawning over me, very weird experience. Yes, some of the guys were fairly intense in trying to win my affection, but no negative comments and nobody tried to intimidate me. Yes, I did earn money. No, I never felt uncomfortable or ashamed. So, maybe just some beginner's luck.


 I am frankly surprised guys haven't been fawning over you forever.


----------



## TenYears

Yeah. I've got a prediction. I haven't even read any of the posts lately so sry if this is a repeat....

This thread is either going to ride off quietly into the sunset because it didn't work out for the OP.

[Staff edit]

Threads like this are usually short-lived. I mean, unless you become one of those really famous cam-girls, in which case, you'd forget about this site altogether. Except. For the subscribers. Lmao.


----------



## Just Lurking

The Sound of Silence said:


> Tried it, was very overwhelmed by dozens of guys in free chat just fawning over me, very weird experience. Yes, some of the guys were fairly intense in trying to win my affection, but no negative comments and nobody tried to intimidate me. Yes, I did earn money. No, I never felt uncomfortable or ashamed. So, maybe just some beginner's luck.


You must keep us updated. It would be interesting to hear what all goes on.

And the drama in here -- whatever. People will judge no matter _what_ you do, so might as well do your own thing in spite of it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Grand said:


> "If you don't approve, you are free to post your opinion as well."
> 
> So I did. It bothers me that women are objectified so much that they actually turn themselves into an object. It bothers me that women who supposedly have such bad social anxiety can get naked for strangers (personal one - makes it really hard to sympathize with her). Mmm... okay. And people on this site encouraging a woman with low self-esteem to get naked for creeps. And yeah, it bothers me that other people view (mostly) women's bodies as a commodity. This is actually one reason I wish I was a man. The main thing I hate about being a woman is that you are likely to be used for sex or your body.
> 
> So personal reasons and opinions. And I judge, because I'm human, and when something bothers you on a moral level, you judge. I likely wouldn't have said anything, but people supporting this is laughable. But hey, that's our society. Well, not really mine, but yeah.


I wasn't criticising you for expressing your opinion, I was challenging your opinion.

Just because men find women sexually attractive does not mean they see them as objects.

This is just modern day neo-puritanism that demonises male sexuality. To an extent, such thinking is unavoidable because women are innately uncomfortable around unknown and/or undesirable men, but it just kind of reinforces and endorses this as logical thought when really it's all based in emotional reasoning.

I don't look down on guys who blatantly use their sexuality to attract people like some musicians I listen to etc. I either appreciate that or I'm indifferent to it.

This idea that men dehumanise everyone they're sexually attracted to is quite ridiculous really, and not true of most men.

Again though, no one is forcing you to do any of these things. The people who do this do not see themselves as being dehumanised like you would. They don't see things the way you do. They feel special and appreciated, and being appreciated for how you look does not stop you from also being appreciated for other things. The people who do this generally want to get appreciation and support for their physical appearance, and they usually get that.

I know of a porn star who has a background in aerospace engineering, she also does cam stuff I believe to raise funds for various causes, including scientific stuff. She's actually come out to discuss the topic of misogyny and sexism in relation to both industries (she does not believe this is as widespread as people claim,) because the one thing STEM and porn has in common is feminists claiming everything is sexist lols.


----------



## k_wifler

If you think of everyone as a mind only, and not as a body, you also dehumanize them, since humans are both mind and body, inextricably linked together.


----------



## harrison

I don't think you should do it. 

Even if you're just doing harmless stuff eventually guys are going to start asking for more. And if you're self-esteem is already not too good then it might make you feel worse.

Edit: sorry, I didn't get to the end of the thread. I see you're already doing it.


----------



## LostinReverie

WillYouStopDave said:


> I am frankly surprised guys haven't been fawning over you forever.














Just Lurking said:


> You must keep us updated. It would be interesting to hear what all goes on.
> 
> And the drama in here -- whatever. People will judge no matter _what_ you do, so might as well do your own thing in spite of it.


Yeah, I suspect this initial interest was just because I'm new and it will probably die down and not amount to much. Either way, at least I tried.


----------



## LostinReverie

Yeah, most of the guys who chat on there don't even bother to buy credits. This will only make me some pocket change. It is a confidence booster, though, and there are some guys on there who are so crazy they're just funny to talk to. It also helps when I'm lonely. So, a little confidence and self esteem for showing off my bra from time to time doesn't seem all that bad. Doesn't really feel like I'm being a *****.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Well now I'm picturing a naked Bill Murray :blank


----------



## TenYears

The Sound of Silence said:


> a little confidence and self esteem for showing off my bra from time to time doesn't seem all that bad. Doesn't really feel like I'm being a *****.


Qft. Love this. I just....I just might use this as my signature from now on. Just beautiful, this is like poetry.


----------



## Ally

Get a cute mask (masquerade or something) and cover your face. That way you avoid pretty much all of the negatives. Your video could be posted on every porn site in the world and no one would ever really know it's you. You would likely have less inhibition with your face covered which would make up for the fact that it is, money wise. Confidence wise you'd still have guys fawning over your body.


----------



## LostinReverie

TicklemeRingo said:


> Well now I'm picturing a naked Bill Murray :blank


Haha 



TenYears said:


> Qft. Love this. I just....I just might use this as my signature from now on. Just beautiful, this is like poetry.


----------



## slowmotionsuicide

Depends... do you think you'll be good at it?

I have my own little relevant story I suppose. My ex boyfriend first introduced me to camming. We would go on cam together and do stuff but a lot of the time we would just chat to the people in the room and play music. We got a lot of attention actually and would sometimes be the top room! But two things to point out about this situation: 1) we were a couple and couples tend to get more viewers (plus, it made it a lot easier for my SA that he was there with me) and 2) back then I was a lot more 'goth' and I used to play it up more when camming. This seemed to draw in more viewers as well. 

Last year (having split from my boyfriend for a long time), I got sick of my restaurant job which left me an anxious wreck and decided to give camming another go as a feasible way of making money. It didn't go so well. My lack of confidence whilst on my own on camera really showed through and I really struggled to get viewers. I think unless you're ridiculously good-looking, confidence is a huge factor. It made me really upset and I started to believe I must be really unattractive or something. 

If you are insecure in any way, it may not be the best idea for your mental health. But you can only find out by giving it a go. I don't necessarily regret trying it again. It's made me realise it's not for me and although I got upset at the time I can look at it from another perspective now. My advice would be to just try and be confident whilst doing it.


----------



## apx24

euphoria04 said:


> So, like many feminists, you don't want the patriarchy keeping women in their place. You just want you keeping women in their place (by way of taking vengeance on men in whatever ways you see fit).


Free will and free speech seem to be anathema to the modern feminist.


----------



## eukz

TicklemeRingo said:


> Well now I'm picturing a naked Bill Murray :blank












10/10 I would've done him.


----------

